# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Συνταγές >  γλυκο σοκολατα με πρωτεινη χωρις carbs και λιπος!!!

## atlas90

μια συνταγη με πολυ γλυκια γευση σοκολατας με 25γρ πρωτεινη στη μεριδα χωρις υδατανθρακες και λιπαρα!

ανα μεριδα: 1 σκουπ whey(σοκολατα)
                5γρ κακαο καθαρο
                λιγη κανελα

τα ανακατευουμε ολα μαζι στο μουλτι για 3 λεπτα με απαχο γαλα(προσοχη χρειαζεται λιγο!!) για να γινει κρεμα και μετα τ βαζουμε στο ψηγειο οπου και συντηρειται!
εγω το βαζω σε ορθογωνια φορμακια μια μια μεριδα η φτιαχνω πχ 10 μεριδες μαζεμενες και τις βαζω σε ενα ορθογωνιο μπολ.. :03. Thumb up: 
εχει πολυ γλυκια και σοκολατενια γευση και μπορουμε να το χρησιμοποιησουμε αφοβα στη γραμωση αφου εχει μολις 3γρ υδατανθρακα και 2 λιπους!!(και 2 γρ ινες :02. Shock: )  ]
οσοι ειναι σε ογκο μπορουνε ν τ ανακατεψουν με μιση μπανανα η φυστικοβουτυρο η μελι!!!
εγω συνηθως το τρωω σκετο για γλυκο!!! :03. Thumb up: 
η βαζω χαχινι πανω του η φυστικοβουτυρο!!
για πρωινο βαζω μια μεριδα στο γιαουρτι η το αλοιφω σαν μερεντα!!!!  :08. Toast: 
θα σας αρεσει πολυ ειμαι σιγουρος!!!

----------


## deluxe

Το κακαο δεν εχει σακχαρα;  :01. Unsure:

----------


## Stella

> Το κακαο δεν εχει σακχαρα;


όχι βέβαια...το κακάο είναι πικρό!

Μάλλον μπερδεύεσαι με τη σοκολάτα ρόφημα.

----------


## TheWorst

Γινεται να το κανω με αλλη γευση ?:d 

Οταν παρω γευση σοκολατα θα το δοκιμασω  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## pizzass

πσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσ  :03. Thumb up:  μονο που διαβασα το ποστ μ ηρθε η γευση στο στομα!  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## NoPainNoGain

Αρχηγε δεν ξερω που σκατα το ειδες αυτο η ποιος στο ειπε αλλα ειναι απιστευτο , πεντανοστιμο , γρηγορο και καθαρο !!!!   Εγω το δοκιμασα και με συνδιασμο γευσεων σοκολατας και cookies & cream και δν υπαρχει απλα..... ψηλε με τρελανες ε.... και ειχα παρει κατι μπαρες πρωτεινης τσαμπα... τελειο μπραβο


σορρυ για το σκατα στην αρχη, απο τον πολυ ενθουσιασμο ειναι !!!!



ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΤΟ ΟΛΟΙ !!!

----------


## Θεμιστοκλης

> μια συνταγη με πολυ γλυκια γευση σοκολατας με 25γρ πρωτεινη στη μεριδα χωρις υδατανθρακες και λιπαρα!
> 
> ανα μεριδα: 1 σκουπ whey(σοκολατα)
>                 5γρ κακαο καθαρο
>                 λιγη κανελα
> 
> τα ανακατευουμε ολα μαζι στο μουλτι για 3 λεπτα με απαχο γαλα(προσοχη χρειαζεται λιγο!!) για να γινει κρεμα και μετα τ βαζουμε στο ψηγειο οπου και συντηρειται!
> εγω το βαζω σε ορθογωνια φορμακια μια μια μεριδα η φτιαχνω πχ 10 μεριδες μαζεμενες και τις βαζω σε ενα ορθογωνιο μπολ..
> εχει πολυ γλυκια και σοκολατενια γευση και μπορουμε να το χρησιμοποιησουμε αφοβα στη γραμωση αφου εχει μολις 3γρ υδατανθρακα και 2 λιπους!!(και 2 γρ ινες)  ]
> ...


Πολύ καλή συνταγή και εύκολη στην εκτέλεση! 
Σε αντίθεση με κάτι μπισκότα πρωτείνης που είχα επιχειρήσει τα οποία ήταν εξίσου γευστικά αλλα μετά απο λίγο έγιναν σα λάστιχο!!

----------


## Galletiosfp

Παιδια εγω το δοκιμασα μια φορα με λιγο κακαο κ μετα ειδα πως δεν εχει διαφορα!βαζω κανελα - whey  κ λιγο γαλα ,χτυπημα κ ψυγειο!ποσα τετοια μπορω να τροω την μερα  ? κ καθε ποση ωρα περιπου ?υπαρχει περιπτωση να θολωνει ?

----------


## jGod

ποσο γαλα αντιστοιχει στις ποσοτητες που ειπες? ...ειμαι και σε κετο οχι τπτ αλλο  :01. Smile: 

λεω να το κανω με γευση μπανανα..

----------


## Galletiosfp

> ποσο γαλα αντιστοιχει στις ποσοτητες που ειπες? ...ειμαι και σε κετο οχι τπτ αλλο 
> 
> λεω να το κανω με γευση μπανανα..






Λιγο γαλα...δες το μονος σου ισα ισα να γινει κρεμα...βαλε πολυ λιγο στην αρχη κ αμα δεις οτι δεν διαλλυεται τοτε συμπληρωνεις!

----------


## SOSTARAS

χαχαχα παιδια εχει περιπου 2 μηνεσ προσπαθησα με τον ιδιο τροπο να φτιαξω κορμο προτεινησ!!!χαχαχα

----------


## kostas_med13

> ποσο γαλα αντιστοιχει στις ποσοτητες που ειπες? ...ειμαι και σε κετο οχι τπτ αλλο 
> 
> λεω να το κανω με γευση μπανανα..


και εγω την ιδια απορια εχω  :01. Razz:  τωρα το  ειδα και θελω να το φτιαξω και εγω σε κετο αλλα δε ξερω ποσο γαλα :01. Unsure:

----------


## tolis93

κατι τετοια με κανουν να σκεφτομαι γιατι δε παιρνω κ εγω κανα συμπληρωμα.αυτα τα cookies and cream ρ γαμωτο μ.4 παγωτα τετοια τη μερα μπορω να χτυπησω ανετα!

----------


## DimitrisT

> ποσο γαλα αντιστοιχει στις ποσοτητες που ειπες? ...ειμαι και σε κετο οχι τπτ αλλο 
> 
> λεω να το κανω με γευση μπανανα..


Το εφτιαξα σημερα με 2 scoop, το γαλα που εβαλα ηταν 2% και ηταν λιγοτερο απο 50ml (εχει 4,8gr υδατ ανα 100ml), εριξα και ενα κουταλακι του γλυκου κακαο και το μιγμα το μοιρασα σε 3 μεριδες, κανει για κετο, αρκει να μη ξεφυγουμε με τις ποσοτητες πρωτεινης, ειναι πολυ νοστημο το ατιμο..

----------


## tolis93

> Το εφτιαξα σημερα με 2 scoop, το γαλα που εβαλα ηταν 2% και ηταν λιγοτερο απο 50ml (εχει 4,8gr υδατ ανα 100ml), εριξα και ενα κουταλακι του γλυκου κακαο και το μιγμα το μοιρασα σε 3 μεριδες, κανει για κετο, αρκει να μη ξεφυγουμε με τις ποσοτητες πρωτεινης, ειναι πολυ νοστημο το ατιμο..


στη τελικη παιζει κ γαλα σογιας με 0,1 γρ υδατανθρακα κ τελειωσε η υποθεση

----------


## kostas_med13

μολις το εφτιαξα και το εβαλα στο ψυγειο, 3 μεριδες!! αυριο αναμενεται το review  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## DimitrisT

> στη τελικη παιζει κ γαλα σογιας με 0,1 γρ υδατανθρακα κ τελειωσε η υποθεση


Δεν ειναι οι υδατανθρακες το προβλημα..
Το οτι ειναι πολυ νοστημο και μπορεις να ξεφυγεις σε ποσοτητα πρωτεινης ειναι το θεμα!  :08. Turtle:

----------


## kostas_med13

> Δεν ειναι οι υδατανθρακες το προβλημα..
> Το οτι ειναι πολυ νοστημο και μπορεις να ξεφυγεις σε ποσοτητα πρωτεινης ειναι το θεμα!


+1  :03. Thumb up:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## jGod

> Δεν ειναι οι υδατανθρακες το προβλημα..
> Το οτι ειναι πολυ νοστημο και μπορεις να ξεφυγεις σε ποσοτητα πρωτεινης ειναι το θεμα!



πρωτη φορα θα ναι?!  :01. Razz:

----------


## Gaspari

Απαραίτητα καθαρή η πρωτεϊνη;
Έχω φόρμουλα πρωτεϊνης (με κρεατίνη - βιταμίνες - γλουταμίνη κλπ) (Muscletech - Nitro Tech)

----------


## kostas_med13

καλα μιλαμε παιδια δεν υπαρχει το γλυκο  :02. Shock:  ειναι οτι πιο γαματο εχω φαει ανετα τον τελευταιο καιρο. το εκανα με whey σοκολατα.αυριο μου ερχεται μια cookies n cream.. εχω τρελαθει λεμε :01. Mr. Green:  +1000000000000 στο παιδι που την ανεβασε  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Galletiosfp

1 Ποσα τετοια μπορω να τροω την μερα ?2  κ σε ποση περιπου ωρα το αποροφαει ο οργανισμοσ?
3 υπαρχει περιπτωσει 8ολωματος? (δεν βαζω κακαο)

----------


## kostas_med13

> 1 Ποσα τετοια μπορω να τροω την μερα ?2  κ σε ποση περιπου ωρα το αποροφαει ο οργανισμοσ?
> 3 υπαρχει περιπτωσει 8ολωματος? (δεν βαζω κακαο)


1)εγω προσοπικα ενα πριν την προπονα μαζι με μια μπανανα :01. Mr. Green:  
2) λογω της whey πρεπει να απορροφιεται συντομα(δεν ειμαι και σιγουρος :01. Unsure: )
3)τι θολωμα ρε  :02. Shock:  λιγο γαλατακι βαζεις για να δεσει.. τι να θολωσει αυτο το πραγμα  :01. Razz:

----------


## Galletiosfp

Aπλα ειμαι μακρια απο γλυκα κ τετοια κ μολις το εφαγα επαθα πλακα!τροω οποτε εχω ορεξη για γλυκο! οπως τωρα! χαχα

----------


## kostas_med13

> Aπλα ειμαι μακρια απο γλυκα κ τετοια κ μολις το εφαγα επαθα πλακα!τροω οποτε εχω ορεξη για γλυκο! οπως τωρα! χαχα


ωραιος μη φοβασαι, ενα τη μερα μπορεις να το χτυπας πιστευω. εδω το χτυπαω εγω που κανω στοχευμενη κετο :01. Razz:

----------


## Galletiosfp

Γιατι να μεινουμε στο ενα αμα δεν εχει λιπαρα κ υδατ ?  :01. Razz:  σαν να περνω την γουεη μου με αλλο τροπο!

----------


## kostas_med13

> Γιατι να μεινουμε στο ενα αμα δεν εχει λιπαρα κ υδατ ?  σαν να περνω την γουεη μου με αλλο τροπο!


χαχαχα παρτο και ετσι :01. Razz:

----------


## Galletiosfp

εγω να τα παρω ετσι . ειναι ετσι ομως?

----------


## ionos1

ενταξει το διαβαζω και πειναω ... παω να κατεβασω τα σκευη!

----------


## leftis

Πραγματικά πολύ καλό!!!
Και η κανέλλα ταιριάζει απίστευτα. Μπράβο!!  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## naturalgiaourtaki

Πολύ ωραίο θα πρέπει να είναι αυτό  :03. Clap:

----------


## Napakos

καλα, κορυφαιο το εκανα με πρωτεινη φραουλα κακαο , το ανακατεψα με λιγο νερο σε ενα μπολακι μαζι με μουσλι(25γρ) και κουακερ(25γρ)  το αφησα να παγωσει στο ψυγειο κανα 2ωρο και αφου παγωσε εβαλα μια κουταλια του γλυκου μελι ... το χρησιμοποιησα σαν μεταπροπονητικο .. πολυ γαματο...

----------


## Neo_Valbonne

Με instant whey γίνεται ή δν κάνει γτ χαλάει η πρωτεϊνη αν πέσει το γάλα?


Γενικοτερα οκ το φτιάχνεις και το βάζεις στο ψυγειο, δεν χαλάει όμως η σύσταση της πρωτεϊνης???

----------


## Predator1995

μου ειπε ενας φιλος που ασχολειται σοβαρα με γυμναστικη και διατροφες οτι μα το κανω αυτο την καταστρεφω την whey γιατι ειναι υδρολυμενη δηλαδη ετοιμα μαινοξεα και εγω την επιστρεφω στην προηγουμενη μορφη της το γαλα και οτι δεν ειναι καλο και να μην κοιταω τις μαλακιες που κανουν οι ξενοι γιατι αυτοι βαζουν σε πολλα φαγητα και γλυκα whey αλλα παιρνουν φαρμακα και την αποροφανε αρκει μονο μια φορα για δοκιμη μου λεει οχι αλλη!!!! ισχυει αυτο παιδια??
 :01. Unsure:   :01. Unsure:   :01. Unsure:

----------


## wonderboy

atlas 90, συγχαρητηρια πολυ ελαφρη και ευγευστο!

----------


## Rocky82

> μου ειπε ενας φιλος που ασχολειται σοβαρα με γυμναστικη και διατροφες οτι μα το κανω αυτο την καταστρεφω την whey γιατι ειναι υδρολυμενη δηλαδη ετοιμα μαινοξεα και εγω την επιστρεφω στην προηγουμενη μορφη της το γαλα και οτι δεν ειναι καλο και να μην κοιταω τις μαλακιες που κανουν οι ξενοι γιατι αυτοι βαζουν σε πολλα φαγητα και γλυκα whey αλλα παιρνουν φαρμακα και την αποροφανε αρκει μονο μια φορα για δοκιμη μου λεει οχι αλλη!!!! ισχυει αυτο παιδια??


Ακριβώς στην φράση "καταστρεφω την whey γιατι ειναι υδρολυμενη δηλαδη ετοιμα αμινοξεα και εγω την επιστρεφω στην προηγουμενη μορφη της το γαλα" έχει το απόλυτο δίκιο ο φίλος σου!!!Είναι πολύ καλή η συνταγή την είχα δοκιμάσει παλαιότερα αλλά για αυτόν το λόγο δυστυχώς,όχι ξανά.
Κάποια πράγματα έχουν τις προδιαγραφές τους για αυτό και ακολουθούνται από συγκεκριμένες οδηγίες.

----------


## No Fear

Δεν καταστρεφεται η whey ρε φιλε με το γαλα,τι λετε τωρα???
Απλα δεν ειναι γρηγορης απορροφησης πλεον,αυτο ειναι ολο!

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

> Ακριβώς στην φράση "καταστρεφω την whey γιατι ειναι υδρολυμενη δηλαδη ετοιμα αμινοξεα και εγω την επιστρεφω στην προηγουμενη μορφη της το γαλα" *έχει το απόλυτο δίκιο ο φίλος σου!!!*


Παιδια πριν αναπαραγεται τετοιου ειδους ανακρίβειες τουλαχιστον μπειτε στον κοπο να αφιερωσετε λιγο χρονο για να μαθετε τι σημαινουν οι λεξεις που χρησημοποιείτε....Οι whey ΔΕΝ ειναι υδρολυμενες(προφανως),αυτες ειναι μια πολύ συγκεκριμένη κατηγορια( whey protein hydrolysate) και δεν εχουν καμια σχεση με της concetrate(συμπηκνωμενες) και isolate(απομονωμένες) πρωτείνες που παιρνουν οι περισσότεροι.Η υδρολυση ειναι απλως η διασπαση των πεπτιδιων της πρωτεινης ορου γαλακτος με ειδικά ενζυμα ωστε να πετυχαινει ακομα μεγαλυτερη αποροφηση...Ο μονος λογος που δεν μπαίνει η υδρολυμενη σε γάλα ειναι η...Λογική,δεν δινεις τοσα χρηματα για την πλεον ταχυτατη-σε αποροφηση-πρωτείνη για να την βαλεις μεσα σε γάλα που καθυστερεί την αποροφηση!  :01. Wink:  

-Ζητώ συγνωμη για το off αλλα νομιζω επρεπε να διευκρινιστεί  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Rocky82

> Παιδια πριν αναπαραγεται τετοιου ειδους ανακρίβειες τουλαχιστον μπειτε στον κοπο να αφιερωσετε λιγο χρονο για να μαθετε τι σημαινουν οι λεξεις που χρησημοποιείτε....Οι whey ΔΕΝ ειναι υδρολυμενες(προφανως),αυτες ειναι μια πολύ συγκεκριμένη κατηγορια( whey protein hydrolysate) και δεν εχουν καμια σχεση με της concetrate(συμπηκνωμενες) και isolate(απομονωμένες) πρωτείνες που παιρνουν οι περισσότεροι.Η υδρολυση ειναι απλως η διασπαση των πεπτιδιων της πρωτεινης ορου γαλακτος με ειδικά ενζυμα ωστε να πετυχαινει ακομα μεγαλυτερη αποροφηση...Ο μονος λογος που δεν μπαίνει η υδρολυμενη σε γάλα ειναι η...Λογική,δεν δινεις τοσα χρηματα για την πλεον ταχυτατη-σε αποροφηση-πρωτείνη για να την βαλεις μεσα σε γάλα που καθυστερεί την αποροφηση!  
> 
> -Ζητώ συγνωμη για το off αλλα νομιζω επρεπε να διευκρινιστεί


Μα όχι έχεις δίκιο και τεκμηριωμένα,καλά έκανες και αυτά που λες τα γνωρίζω.Ο λόγος που συμφώνησα όμως είναι οτι υποθέτω οτι εννοούσε αφού την κάνεις ως συνταγή,άρα την υδρολύεις,καλό είναι να καταναλώνεται αμέσως με νερό ή γάλα και όχι ως συνταγή γιατί θα χάσει τη δυναμή της.Αυτό όμως δεν μπορώ να το αποδείξω,είναι λεγόμενα φίλου βιοχημικού.

----------


## SotosTheBoss

Σορυ για το bump αλλά δεν μπορούσα να μην ποστάρω απίστευτη γεύση +10000

Όσο για αυτό με την whey Π καταστρέφεται γιατί οι μπάρες πρωτεΐνης Π τρώμε τι έχουνε;

Εκεί δεν καταστρέφεται;

----------


## Γιαννης77

> μια συνταγη με πολυ γλυκια γευση σοκολατας με 25γρ πρωτεινη στη μεριδα χωρις υδατανθρακες και λιπαρα!
> 
> ανα μεριδα: 1 σκουπ whey(σοκολατα)
>                 5γρ κακαο καθαρο
>                 λιγη κανελα
> 
> τα ανακατευουμε ολα μαζι στο μουλτι για 3 λεπτα με απαχο γαλα(προσοχη χρειαζεται λιγο!!) για να γινει κρεμα και μετα τ βαζουμε στο ψηγειο οπου και συντηρειται!
> εγω το βαζω σε ορθογωνια φορμακια μια μια μεριδα η φτιαχνω πχ 10 μεριδες μαζεμενες και τις βαζω σε ενα ορθογωνιο μπολ..
> εχει πολυ γλυκια και σοκολατενια γευση και μπορουμε να το χρησιμοποιησουμε αφοβα στη γραμωση αφου εχει μολις 3γρ υδατανθρακα και 2 λιπους!!(και 2 γρ ινες)  ]
> ...


ΕΠΕΙΔΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΠΡΩΤΑΡΗΣ ΤΟ ΣΚΟΥΜΠ ΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ? ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙ

----------


## Ανδρεας

> ΕΠΕΙΔΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΠΡΩΤΑΡΗΣ ΤΟ ΣΚΟΥΜΠ ΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ? ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙ


1 σκουπ πρωτεινης:
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 74114

----------


## Γιαννης77

> 1 σκουπ πρωτεινης:
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 74114


kai ti kanei afto?

----------


## FoTiS3

στην παραπανω συνταγή προσθέστε και μια κουταλιά ταχίνι ή φυστικοβούτυρο...!!! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## giannaras13

> kai ti kanei afto?


ειναι ενας δοσομετρητης (τις περισσοτερες φορες 30-35 γρ) που χρησιμοποιεις για να παιρνεις την πρωτεινη σου

----------

